# Vender tus propias aplicaciones



## Meta (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola:

Quiero saber a gente que sabe hacer aplicaciones o programas com puede  ser esta Interfaz que la he visto vendiendo por 40 €. Por lo que veo,  hay programadores que vende su propio software a medida.

Si haces un programa a un cliente como puede ser un controladore de 8  relés por puerto serie, paralelo o USB, ¿a qué precio lo harías? (En  España).

Por ejemplo este programa: _(En este caso lo entrego gratis con manual  y código fuente que aún estoy haciendo para los tres lenguajes de VS  .net 2010 Express)._ Supongamos que tiene un precio.







Sólo quiero saber sus experiencias y precios que hacen sus programas  para clientes, conocidos, amigos, etc.

Otra cosa, que normas es recomendable, ya que hay clientes quejicas, se  quejan, se quejan pero le cuesta pagar o simplemente no pagan.

El hardaware se que es a parte. De hecho me encargo sobre ello.





Un cordial saludo.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola Meta

 Yo pienso que mas que nada depende del cliente... o el mercado a que va dirigido, como se dice segun el sapo la pedrada.....

 normalmente el software no se cobra... en el hardware es donde esta implícito el costo de la aplicación... ahora si es a medida de un cliente si es bastante caro... estoy hablando que podría rebasar los 500 dolares una aplicación... o cobrar por honorarios ya que si es a medida y se quiere dar un buen servicio hay que realizarlo en en lugar donde se va a ocupar.....

 yo creo que deberias hacer un estudio de mercado y es lo que va fijar el precio.....

saludos


----------



## Meta (Jun 11, 2010)

La verdad que tienes razón. El software que acompaña el hardware debe ser gratuito. 

Los estudios que hago en "Desarrollo de aplicaciones informáticos" Ciclo Superior en España, se cobran por horas y se es a medida hacia a alguien o empresa, se cobra, no se regala.

*1)* ¿Venderías el SoftWare? Mejor dejarlo gratis.

*2)* ¿Venderías el código fuente? Mejor dejarlo gratis ya que tiene posibilidad de vender el producto gracias a ello.

En este caso es diferente. Ya que incluye el HardWare.

Siendo el HardWare por puerto serie que es el que voy a montar al final, con LCD y más cosas.

*3)* ¿Regalarías el código fuente del PIC en ensamblador? _Mejor que no._

*4)* ¿Vendes el PIC programado a parte tembién? _Los he visto que los venden en locales a 15, 18, 24 € y más, aunque sea un PIC16F84A/628A/88, etc._ _Se me ocurre de verder el HardWare y avisando que también a parte puedes vender el PIC programado._

Más ideas o sugerencia sobre este tema.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 11, 2010)

Mi opinion.... 

1) ¿Venderías el SoftWare? No....
2) ¿Venderías el código fuente? No.... pero si desarrollaría una aplicación que el usuario pudiera ajustarla a sus necesidades....
3) ¿Regalarías el código fuente del PIC en ensamblador? Definitivamente no... que es el corazon del producto....
4) ¿Vendes el PIC programado a parte tembién? Si... pero no creo que tuviera mucho mercado....
lo que creo es que si alguien tiene el conocimiento de utilizar y conectar un pic de igual forma tiene el conocimiento de programarlo.... 

saludos....


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 11, 2010)

Yo vendo mi soft y mi hard. Los dos productos son la suma de la solucion. Distinto seria la vision si fabrico algo en escala donde vendere miles, alli dividira el costo del proyecto/desarrollo en una proyeccion que se que se vende y todo lo que exceda ese numero, queda como parte de la rentabilidad.


----------



## geraperez (Nov 19, 2010)

saludos a todos, y perdon por la intromision pero coincido con elbrujo y creo que siemens tambien.


----------

